

A C# Reading List by Eric Lippert (Principal on C# compiler team at MS) - shawndumas
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1769249

======
gjulianm
It's a nice list. I would add _C# In A Nutshell_ , it's a pretty good
reference book for both beginners (in the language, not in programming) and
experienced developers.

But this list is outdated. Last C#/CLR edition came with some new features,
like await/async that literally blew my mind, and it would be pretty nice to
have a good reference and explanation on them.

